# Best spreader ~ $100?



## NCLawnLady (Jul 2, 2020)

My scotts broadcast spreader bit the dust, plastic parts all broke down, while I was putting down 800 lbs of lime this weekend. Not surprised.

Now I need to get a new one. I have a budget of around $100 and want something last longer than the 4 times I used the scotts.

Recommendations wanted! Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably the Titan 50lb. It currently has a 7% coupon on Amazon that gets it down around the palletforks.com price - who has a 3-5 day shipping delay posted on their site at the moment.


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

The new Echo RB-60 seems to be pretty well-reviewed, and is right in your budget at Home Depot. As a bonus, it's set up to use the same settings as Scotts.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

My initial thoughts on the RB-60 in this journal entry: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=310306#p310306

I haven't put down lime. At least one positive review mentioned spreading lime successfully.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would try and find a used 50lb lesco if you can.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I got the echo 60lb'er this spring and used it to apply 150 lbs of pelletized calcidic lime.

It worked great and despite the horrible grinding noises that were coming from the agitator (I dumped a whole sack the first time) it was no worse for wear, it's some tuff plastic! I didn't put more than 35-40lbs into it after that first run and it was much nicer on the ears.

After that the only thing I put thru it was diseaseX and it handled the small particles just fine as well.

Seems to be sturdy and a nice upgrade from the Scotts.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

I got the Echo RB-60 this summer and I really like it. Slightly tricky to install but in the end it was definitely worth it. I've used it to spread 2 50lbs bags of XGRN, 5 Milo bags and 3 bags of Duocide.


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

Ware said:


> Probably the Titan 50lb. It currently has a 7% coupon on Amazon that gets it down around the palletforks.com price - who has a 3-5 day shipping delay posted on their site at the moment.


Seconded. I purchased from PalletForks but the Amazon price is basically the same. It's been great so far. High quality materials and spreading action seems good so far.

I noticed they also have a newer spreader for a little bit more $. Would be interested to see if anyone has tried it yet: https://www.palletforks.com/universal/landscaping/70-lb-professional-broadcast-spreader/191361.html


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I got the RB-60 for Father's Day and love it! Be sure to read the directions when putting it together. It's very simple but most of the assembly complaints I saw were because they were installing it backwards. You just have to put your man-card in your back pocket for a few minutes and open up the instructions.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

I've been doing a ton of spreading this year with all my overhaul work. I have about 6500 SF and have been using a Scott's mini; a couple refills sometimes, but not bad. I wouldn't call it dreadful, but spreading product always seemed like a drag, similar to weed whacking. I finally bit the bullet and got the Echo RB-60 for $100 (w/shipping) from MowersDirect. Everything I've read on this forum is absolutely true. It was a quantum leap in upgrade. Honestly, I'm surprised they're not charging $200. It's built like a tank, runs velvety smooth when you're spreading, and its a true joy to push around the lawn. Easily one of the best purchases I have ever made. Would buy 100 times over. I actually get excited about spreading now, and I think that's truly the biggest benefit

Only negative is that, unlike the mini, it's hard to flip over and drain the hopper. I'll take the solid construction over the feather weight cheapness any day though.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

BrainBailey said:


> I've been doing a ton of spreading this year with all my overhaul work. I have about 6500 SF and have been using a Scott's mini; a couple refills sometimes, but not bad. I wouldn't call it dreadful, but spreading product always seemed like a drag, similar to weed whacking. I finally bit the bullet and got the Echo RB-60 for $100 (w/shipping) from MowersDirect. Everything I've read on this forum is absolutely true. It was a quantum leap in upgrade. Honestly, I'm surprised they're not charging $200. It's built like a tank, runs velvety smooth when you're spreading, and its a true joy to push around the lawn. Easily one of the best purchases I have ever made. Would buy 100 times over. I actually get excited about spreading now, and I think that's truly the biggest benefit
> 
> Only negative is that, unlike the mini, it's hard to flip over and drain the hopper. I'll take the solid construction over the feather weight cheapness any day though.


I just bought the RB60 yesterday on sale for $104 on Power Equipment Direct. Its also replacing my Scotts Edgeguard DLX. How do you like the flip down edger on the Echo? Does it work well? I was kinda skeptical about it just flipping down.
edit - Oh and GO IRISH!


----------



## bmodrow (Oct 15, 2020)

Stay away from the RB-60. You WILL have issues with the shutter. It is a piss poor design and truely a pain in the butt to clear a jam.....only for it to jam again. If you like experimenting with various fertilizers and products it will end up biting you. I purchased one this year and gave it away for free 3 months later. I stuck up for this POS in various forums till I experienced the issues others were reporting. BUYER BEWARE is all I can say.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

JimmyD35 said:


> I just bought the RB60 yesterday on sale for $104 on Power Equipment Direct. Its also replacing my Scotts Edgeguard DLX. How do you like the flip down edger on the Echo? Does it work well? I was kinda skeptical about it just flipping down.
> edit - Oh and GO IRISH!


I also bought the RB-60 to replace my Scott's Edgeguard DLX, which replaced my edgeguard mini (and was actually the better spreader between the two Scott's units). I just moved to a new house in June with a smaller lawn and I decided to go the liquid route this year so my experience has been minimal with it so far. But my two biggest complaints with this spreader are with the side deflector and the agitator.

The metal clip that is supposed to hold the deflector up doesn't protrude enough to actually catch and hold it in place. It's been suggested to add some velcro to where the deflector sits when not in use. It's an ingenious solution but it just kind of bugs me that I would need to go out and buy something extra (even something as inexpensive as some pieces of velcro) just to get my brand new spreader to work properly.

The agitator, IMO, is too short and sits too high. It doesn't agitate the product well and I end up doing the "circle dance" way too early and with way too much product still in the hopper. Suggestions to solve this are to install some zip ties below the agitator or drill a hole or two and use cotter pins for better agitation.

Overall, its an ok to good spreader. The pneumatic tires and uniform spread pattern immediately make it a better choice than the Scott's DLX. If the side deflector didn't fall down so easily it would be, hands down, the top choice at this price point, even with the flawed agitator. But when you combine those two issues with the issues some users report from the sticking door (I have not personally had this problem), it seems less of a bargain and I would hesitate to buy again.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

quattljl said:


> JimmyD35 said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought the RB60 yesterday on sale for $104 on Power Equipment Direct. Its also replacing my Scotts Edgeguard DLX. How do you like the flip down edger on the Echo? Does it work well? I was kinda skeptical about it just flipping down.
> ...


I appreciate your honest feedback. The Echo was delivered today but I'll be sending it back. I searched Facebook market and found a locally used Earthway 2600A+ for $70 that I'm picking up today.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

JimmyD35 said:


> I appreciate your honest feedback. The Echo was delivered today but I'll be sending it back. I searched Facebook market and found a locally used Earthway 2600A+ for $70 that I'm picking up today.


I really wanted to like this spreader because the Scott's DLX really sucks and I needed something bigger than the Scott's mini. I wasn't willing to spend $200+ on a new spreader and couldn't leave it up to chance finding something on the used market when I needed something right away. I'll probably spend the 5 bucks on velcro and zip ties and it'll be a fine spreader for my small lawn. But I'm still a little miffed I have to spend extra money at all to get a brand new product to work properly. The 2600A looks like a solid choice and few people seem to have issues with it. Hopefully it works well for you. I didn't like the lever actuator for the door (the other big reason I liked the Echo) or I would have likely bought one of those myself.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@JimmyD35 
I bought a Earthway 2600A this past summer and up here in Canada their not cheap...almost double. Great little spreader, I really like it. Only be carefully when using the side spred control. Keep your hand of the hooper lever in the closed position or you'll get spillage. At least that's what happened to me at first. Doesn't happen all the time. It may be pending on the prill size of the product.


----------



## Ppb1203 (Jun 17, 2020)

I used a new Earthway 2600A plus all year and it worked extremely well. Used almost weekly with various apps. Do learn how to adjust the edge guard. Don't practice with fertilizer that can burn, perhaps practice with Humic. Would highly recommend for residential use.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

@JimmyD35 Sorry my response is late, and sorry to hear you returned the Echo. My praise is still high on this product. Yes it could be better, but for $100, I don't think it can be beat. The side shield might fall down a little, but if you kick it well enough when you first put it up, it's not a problem. Like anything, you have to learn the equipment to master it. I've probably done about 300 lbs of material through it and still love it.

GO IRISH!!!!


----------



## bmodrow (Oct 15, 2020)

BrainBailey said:


> @JimmyD35 Sorry my response is late, and sorry to hear you returned the Echo. My praise is still high on this product. Yes it could be better, but for $100, I don't think it can be beat. The side shield might fall down a little, but if you kick it well enough when you first put it up, it's not a problem. Like anything, you have to learn the equipment to master it. I've probably done about 300 lbs of material through it and still love it.
> 
> GO IRISH!!!!


Hmmmm....you sound just like me when I was sticking up for the RB-60. Then I put the right product into it for it to showcase its design flaws. I gave it away the next day. It's definitely an upgrade from a Scott's spreader until the shutter disks start jamming open or closed. There is nothing to learn to master this spreader. It either works or it doesn't. A spreader that only works sometimes and is a pain in the rear to unjam only to jam again is of no use to me. Good luck!


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

Earthway makes a great spreader with a side deflector built-in. It's a little pricey but will def last longer than a Scott's version. Not sure of my model # but it's a 50 lb hopper and taller wheels. I'm 6'3, so the taller wheels on the Earthway are a must.


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

I ended up keeping the RB60. Still new in the box. I don't intend to use it, I intend to sell it locally. The website wanted to charge me shipping to send it back and that would have negated the savings of finding that locally used Earthway. I used the Earthway a few times, I was very surprised by how small it actually is.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

Ware said:


> Probably the Titan 50lb. It currently has a 7% coupon on Amazon that gets it down around the palletforks.com price - who has a 3-5 day shipping delay posted on their site at the moment.


Have you used the Titan by chance?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stoked33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the Titan 50lb. It currently has a 7% coupon on Amazon that gets it down around the palletforks.com price - who has a 3-5 day shipping delay posted on their site at the moment.
> ...


Sorry, I haven't - but I know there are some members who have.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

Good deal! Thanks @Ware


----------

